# kostenlose SQL-DB für Windows, Mac und Linux



## wro (13. Feb 2006)

Ich suche eine kostenlose SQL-Datenbank, die sowohl Windows, Mac und Linux unterstützt. Weiteres Kriterium ist, dass sie transaktionsfähig ist und es einen möglichst aktuellen JDBC-Treiber (2.1) gibt. 

Kostenlos heißt kostenlos und muß nicht unbedingt Open Source bedeuten. 
Ich weiß MySQL ist ein Kandidat, aber ich habe den Werdegang von MySQL nicht verfolgt, mir sind nur folgende Dinge im Gedächtnis geblieben: War mal ausschließlich Open Source, es gibt jetzt auch eine kommerzielle Version. Nur die kommerzielle Version unterstützt Transaktionen? Ist das korrekt?

Welche anderen Datenbanken kommen noch in Frage?

Gruß

Wolfgang


----------



## bronks (13. Feb 2006)

wro hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Ich weiß MySQL ist ein Kandidat, aber ich habe den Werdegang von MySQL nicht verfolgt, mir sind nur folgende Dinge im Gedächtnis geblieben: War mal ausschließlich Open Source, es gibt jetzt auch eine kommerzielle Version. Nur die kommerzielle Version unterstützt Transaktionen? Ist das korrekt? ...


MySQL kostet grundsätzlich. Ausnahmen in denen die Software kostenlos genutzt werden kann: Privater Heim- und Hobbypfusch oder als DB für Software, welche der GPL unterliegt.


----------



## bronks (13. Feb 2006)

Ein wirklich ernstzunehmender Kandidat: http://www.hsqldb.org/


----------



## AlArenal (13. Feb 2006)

PostgreSQL, PostgreSQL und nochmal PostgreSQL


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Feb 2006)

Und warum, AlArenal? Ich kenne diese DB nur vom Namen her, aber was macht sie gegenüber HSQLDB oder MySQL zu einer "besseren" Datenbank. Warum vevorzugst du genau diese?


----------



## Dukel (14. Feb 2006)

Für nicht kommerziellen gebraucht gibts viele Datenbanken kostenfrei. Oracle, Sybase.
Für kommerziellen gebrauch abgespeckte Versionen gibts von IBM (DB2 Express-c) und Oracle.
Komplett freie Versionen gibt, neben den schon erwähnten, mehrere. Firebird, Derby, MaxDB, MS Express.


----------



## AlArenal (14. Feb 2006)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und warum, AlArenal? Ich kenne diese DB nur vom Namen her, aber was macht sie gegenüber HSQLDB oder MySQL zu einer "besseren" Datenbank. Warum vevorzugst du genau diese?



PostgreSQL ist auch für kommerziellen Einsatz frei (okay, da gibts mittlerweile einige, die das auch können) und anders als z.B. HSQLDB nativ und skalierbar. Das Ding bietet so ziemlich das "volle Programm", d.h. Transaktionen, Triggers, Stored Procedures, Foreign Key Constraints, ... die Tatsache, dass es dies im Vergleich zu populären Mitbewerbern wie MySQL schon seit Urzeiten kann, spiegelt sich in den verfügbaren Lösungen und dem Erfahrungssschatz der User wider. Eigene Datentypen können ebenso definiert werden, z.b. gibts welche um Erdkoordinaten zu speichern, etc. 
Wer Oracle kennt, wird mit PostgreSQL schnell klarkommen, umgekehrt ebenso, denn im SQL-Dialekt sind sie sich sehr ähnlich und großteils kompatibel. Als Alternative kann man auch andere Sprachen für Procedures und Trigger benutzen. Unterstützt werden z.B. C(++), Java, Perl, Python, R, Tcl, PHP, Ruby, sh, ...
Was Speed angeht musste sich Postgres bei einfachen Abfragen früher MySQL geschlagen geben. Das war der Tribut an das Mehr an Features und MySQLs damaligen Fokus auf reine strunzdoofe Webanwendungen.       
Das ist aber schon lange nicht mehr der Fall, je nachdem was man misst und wie, nehmen sich beide mal hier und mal da was.
Ein grafischer Client gehört seit langem zum Paket dazu.

Geht es um eine allgemeine RDBMS ist Postgres derzeit hard to beat und zudem seit einiger Zeit auch endlich nativ als Windows-Version verfügbar (allerdings nur auf NTFS-Laufwerken). HSQLDB als Vertreter der In-Process-Java-DBMS sehe ich als Lösung für eine Reihe sehr spezieller Problemstellungen (RDBMS-Funktionalität ohne DB-Server)                                       .

Siehe auch: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PostgreSQL


----------



## Bleiglanz (14. Feb 2006)

Na ja, zur Zeit kriegt man ja

Oracle
DB2
MS-SQL-Server

in kostenlosen "Consumer" Versionen, ohne Support und ein ganz kleines bisschen eingeschränkt (CPU usw.), die werden aber wohl den "Markt" ein bissl verändern

Unter den OpernSource DBs ist Postgres wahrscheinlich "die Beste", auch wenn ein paar Sachen nicht so dolle sind

=> VACUUM muss man regelmässig machen
=> Dateisystem-Backup funzt nur, wenn man den Server abschaltet
=> Replikation mit Slony ist noch etwas pfriemelig

dafür kann es schon ein "Point-In-Time" Recovery, wovon die anderen wohl nur träumen können; leider ist die Administration deshalb auch etwas komplizierter als beispielsweise bei Mysql


----------



## AlArenal (14. Feb 2006)

Oracle und DB2 kannste nach Online-Registirerung (kostenlos und zu nichts verpflichtend) schon so lange ich denken kann runterladen und zur Entwicklung eigener Produkte verwenden. Das gilt bei IBM auch für Websphere & Co. und bei Oracle für im Grunde die komplette Produktpalette.


----------



## Bleiglanz (14. Feb 2006)

nein, nicht ganz

das waren immer schon DeveloperVersionen

erst seit neuestem ist der Einsatz in Geschäftsanwendungen explizit erlaubt


----------



## wro (15. Feb 2006)

Danke an alle, die sich hier gemeldet haben. 

Neu für mich ist HSQLDB. Zu PostgreSQL (und anderen DBs) gab's in c't 20/2005 einen Artikel. Ich habe mich damals nicht so dafür interessiert. Bin gerade das Heft am suchen. 

Gruß

Wolfgang


----------

